# Your city's demographics



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Skyline_FFM said:


> I think there at least similar things in Berlin and Hamburg. :dunno:


I just noticed that our town is the Koreatown in Rhein-Main with 1.5% being korean^^


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Yes, Frankfurt is the capital of German Koreans.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Yes, Frankfurt is the capital of German Koreans.


I live in a suburb, and still^^


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Skybean said:


> *Toronto
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I find the 'visible minority' definition in Canada really bizarre. It made sense in 1960, but it's really out dated. Do we really need to classify people as white or non-white in Canada these days? That's really what visible minority means: *visibly different according to white people,* or put another way, 42.9% of the population are not 'of Europe'.

As far as I'm concerned, it should simply be broken down by nationality. Finns, Koreans, Germans, Chinese, Kenyans, etc. White shouldn't be separated out.

Most estimates put Toronto now past 50% foreign born.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Give us those Germans back. We need them! :rant: 




:laugh:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Those are just the German born in Toronto. If you count all German-Canadians, you're talking about 3,179,425 people as of the 2006 census. How about you send us another 3,179,425 Germans? A lot of those who mark down 'Canadian' are so mixed that they no longer identify with any one nation of origin. I'm one of them. I just mark 'Canadian' otherwise I'd have to check about 4 boxes on the census form.








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/7/7d/Censusdivisions-ethnic.png/685px-Censusdivisions-ethnic.png


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Ethnic origin in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Canada: people often check more than one box on the census. Halifax had a metropolitan population of 398,000 in 2009.

Canadian	139,035	
English	126,210	
Scottish	110,065	
Irish	90,650	
French	66,400

German	44,615	
Dutch	14,640	
First Nations	12,650	
Welsh	8,220	
Other British Isles	7,045	

Italian	6,700	
Polish	5,375	
Acadian	5,270	
Ukrainian	4,030	
Lebanese	3,895	

Chinese	3,720	
Other African 3,480	
Black	3,205


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Give us those Germans back. We need them! :rant:


^^There are also 128,000 German immigrants living in France (as of 2005).


----------



## Denoordrotterdammer (Oct 4, 2003)

Denoordrotterdammer said:


> Please no racist comments.
> 
> *Rotterdam
> *
> ...


I forgot to say that the number of people of indonesian origine in Rotterdam is the highest among immigrants. But this group mixed a lot with the native dutch (only a estimated 29% is full indonesian).


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> ^^There are also 128,000 German immigrants living in France (as of 2005).


Expell them to Germany. Right now!  :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Those are just the German born in Toronto. If you count all German-Canadians, you're talking about 3,179,425 people as of the 2006 census. How about you send us another 3,179,425 Germans? A lot of those who mark down 'Canadian' are so mixed that they no longer identify with any one nation of origin. I'm one of them. I just mark 'Canadian' otherwise I'd have to check about 4 boxes on the census form.
> /7/7d/Censusdivisions-ethnic.png/685px-Censusdivisions-ethnic.png


We had a loss of 300k in 2008. 2009 figures are not out yet. Another 3 million? Okay, only the unemployed losers then. :lol: That would save our social security.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Expell them to Germany. Right now!  :lol:


I believe quite a few of them are actually German Jews who fled Germany in the 1930s. They are of course quite old now.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Skyline_FFM said:


> We had a loss of 300k in 2008. 2009 figures are not out yet.


Yes, they are. Germany lost 203,000 inhabitants in 2009.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> I believe quite a few of them are actually German Jews who fled Germany in the 1930s. They are of course quite old now.


Oooops. No, thank you. We already have more than enough old people here. This is no lack of respect for old people. But no, thanks.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Yes, they are. Germany lost 203,000 inhabitants in 2009.


Have you found it on destatis?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Skyline_FFM said:


> We had a loss of 300k in 2008. 2009 figures are not out yet. Another 3 million? Okay, only the unemployed losers then. :lol: That would save our social security.


Send them over! We'll put them to work. :colgate:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Send them over! We'll put them to work. :colgate:


I doubt so. Many of them are very resistent. :lol:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

imagine when we are old ! The old age frame bracket ( 65 and over ) will continue to increase in almost every single nation , by 2050 it will more than triple


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> imagine when we are old ! The old age frame bracket ( 65 and over ) will continue to increase in almost every single nation , by 2050 it will more than triple


We will all be a bunch of old schmocks. :lol:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Here is some detailed info for several cities around the Globe:

http://gstudynet.org/gum/index.php?tables


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Interesting

However I think some data are up to date and some city have the metro area included...


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> ^^
> Interesting
> 
> However I think some data are up to date and some city have the metro area included...


As always.... How can Miami have >1,000,000 foreign born if the city only has 450,000 people?
A lot of faulty data and apples/oranges...


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

This is not a comparison or longest dick contest. This is simply a data base with different base on how the statistics were done. Sometimes it isn't too easy to get good reliable data or to even get the same criteria for every country. Each country has another way of making their statistics. But as you always complain and know everything better than everyone else, give us a better link the covers so many places at the same time.
I am waiting for it! Thanks!


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

double post


----------



## Anderson Geimz (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh come off it!

If it's not a comparison they shouldn't make maps comparing cities!

And there is nothing better out there, that's why I make it myself.


----------

